# Meerforellenfänge April 2008 Offtopicfree



## seatrout61 (1. April 2008)

Monatserste und noch kein neuer Thread geht ja nun gar nicht#d#d#d

Wünsch euch allen einen fängigen April 2008:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Micky (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2008*

Wer: Lars G. und ich
Wo: Weißenhaus Eitz
Wann: heute, 13.00-14.30 Uhr
Wieso: Hatten beide frei
Wetter: Sonne und kaum Wind
Wasser: klar
Köder: Spöket und Blinker
Fische: Keine zu sehen

2 Angler an der Spitze, und zwei vorne an der ersten Spitze. Scheint für alle eher ein Frischluftausflug zu werden...


----------



## Living Dead (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

heute geiler beifang an der Fl-förde beim fliegenfischen!


http://img134.*ih.us/img134/830/lachsekleinoi5.jpg


----------



## magnus12 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wat`n Krampf!

Nach gefühlten 20 Nullnummern habe ich am Samstag auf Spiro umgestellt, nachdem ein Fliegenfischer Freitag abend direkt neben mir eine hübsche 60er aus der Förde gezaubert hat. 

Resultat waren seitdem zig Fehlbisse und Aussteiger auf WoolyBugger und Tauwurm, 2 Untermassige und heute abend endlich eine 48er, die jedoch auf Wurmfliegen-Springer. 

Wollte eigentlich mit Gulp-Ringlern experimentiern, aber bei dem Sauwetter wechselte ich bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit lieber auf Vertrautes.  
An sich nicht schlecht die Dinger, stinken wie Hund auch nach längerem Fischen. Hatte auch ein paar Stückchen am Drilling, hat bestimmt nicht geschadet. 

Zum Thema frühreife `Rellen - letzten Herbst hatte ich eine braune 35er, die beim Abhaken sogar Laich verloren hat. Schon schräg|kopfkrat.


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wann:Gestern + Heute
Wo :Niobe gestern .. Marienleuchte Heute 
Wer :Ich gestern / heute mit einem anderen Angler kannte ich nicht 
Wetter : Gestern anfangs gutes Wetter später REGEN ohne ende / Heute SUPER x) 2-3 W Winde..
Fische :Gestern 1 Scholle  +lach+ und eine Mefo genau vor denn Füßen abgegangen 
Heute : 0 net ma anfasser und der Andere Angler eine 45 'er Mefo *keine fotos *
War aba alles noch voll oke 

mfg


----------



## Malla (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

am 2.4. ab 16:45 in der Wismarer Bucht.
3-4Bft aus West, Wasserstand +10cm. Leicht angetrübt. Verschiedene Blinker. Gegen 18:00 nach einem langen Regenschauer plötzlich Windstille und auslaufende Welle. Da stand ich mitten im Fisch. 3 kurze Attacken die nicht hängen blieben. Köder war egal. 1 ca. 55er verloren nach 1 Minute. 1 sehr gute nach 10 sekunden. Sie zeigte sich nicht einmal an der Oberfläche, leistete nur ordentlich Widerstand.
Ich war jetzt 8 mal los ohne Fisch. Das ist schon echt
2 andere Watangler hatten auch jeweils 1 verloren....
Grüße, Malla


----------



## magnus12 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin!

heute in der Förde auf Wobbler (12er Eitz fish rot-Schwarz, blauer 18er Salty) eine 45er, ein Aussteiger und ein Anfasser. Bei dem Fliegenfischer direkt neben mir sah es ähnlich aus. 
Die Fische waren richtig schön aktiv und zeigten sich häufig, den Aussteiger konnte ich direkt anwerfen.
So richtig eingestiegen ist jedoch erst der letzte Kontakt im Dunkeln.  

Ärgerlich: ein paar Bootsangler haben sich immer wieder bis auf 30(!)m zwischen die Watfischer treiben lassen, inkl. Umsteigen von einem Boot aufs Andere, Motor anschmeißen etc. |uhoh:
Sowas habe ich in 14 Jahren an der Küste noch nicht gesehen. Gibt nun wirklich genug Strände, die man vom Boot aus besser befischen kann als vom Land sofern man Ahnung davon hat!
Was solls, die Fische sind danach ja noch aufgetaucht, war ein schöner Feierabend.

Tight lines! |wavey:


----------



## gallus (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

also,war heute westlich von boltenhagen,
gegen mittag im wasser nach 10min die erste mit 48cm auf´n snaps.
die 2.(39cm released) kam ne halbe stunde später auf springerfliege alexandra.
danach gabs kräftigen wind und keine anfasser mehr.


----------



## MajorPike (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin an alle!!

War gestern in Glücksburg/Quellental... da ging gar auch gar nichts, nicht mal n Dorsch im Tiefen gegen Abend#c 

Laut anderen Anglern ist dort in den letzten tagen auch kein Fisch aus dem Wasser gekommen... Sie schieben die Nullnummern auf die Heringsschwärme die in der Förde stehen, was denkt ihr?



Achja...dickes Petri an Living Dead#h


----------



## T4_Christian (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Würde die Schuld nicht auf die Heringe schieben, denn eigentlich bringen die uns ja die großen Fische in Wurfweite. 
Habe da mal was vorbereitet 

Wann: 05.30-11.30 (will ja Qualifying gucken)
Wer: meiner eins
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: nord-west 2-3
Wetter: bewölkt
Wasser: 7grad klar
Köder: Vicky
Fisch: 3 





Ach, noch einen schönen Gruß an Thor #x


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hier mal ne Fangmeldung von einen Kumpel der in Dänemark studiert.


Wann : 4.4.08
Wo : Gedser Odde DK
Wetter : Sonnenschein 
Köder : 25g Moerre Silda Kupfer/Rot mit Springerfliege
Fänge : 2 Mefos 44 u. 47cm und eine 53er Steelhead


Man freue ich mich,dass ich Freitag für 5 Tage zu ihm fahren werde...
Ich hoffe mal,dass ich dann noch ein paar Fangmeldungen schreiben kann!
Anhang anzeigen 78861


Anhang anzeigen 78862


----------



## Robi Hobi (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

#h#h

War am Wochenende in Boltenhagen und Umgebung unterwegs. 
Kann jedoch nicht von grossen Heringsfressern berichten. Samstag hatte ich ne 5ziger und Sonntag noch ne 45er, die wieder schwimmt.
Eine schöne hab ich noch verloren, die zaghaft an der Oberfläche meinen Blinker anstuppste und gelangweilt, noch ca. 5m hinter her schwamm.:v

Hab aber noch von einer Ü70 gehört, die am Vortag gefangen wurde.  
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das mit dem Bericht von mefohunter84 zusammen hängt.#c

#h#h
RobiHobi


----------



## zame (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich war Gestern auch los!!!!#h

War aber mehr im Auto als im Wasser.
Anfang 14:00 Uhr Weißenhaus ca. 30 Min.
Wasser super klar und alle hatten hängende Gesichter.
Nichts

15:00Uhr Flügge
Kurz den Strand ohne Rute rauf und runter gelaufen.
Kein Angler hatte auch nur einen Fisch gesehen.
Habe mich dann mit einen Camper unterhalten der dort schon 5 Tage angelt.
Nichts!!    Er sagt in den fünf Tagen hat er nur zwei Fische gesehen.
Abends sieht man die Fische springen aber nur sehr weit draußen. Seine Vermutung war das das Wasser noch zu kalt ist und die Fisch nicht in Richtung Ufer kommen.|evil:|evil:


16:00 Uhr – 19:00 Uhr Westermarkelsdorf
Ab sieben war der Wind so stark, das die Angelei kein Spaß mehr machte.:v
Und es frischte ordentlich auf. 
Hatte alles versucht: Ob fliege am Spiro oder Blinker rauf und runter, mit und ohne Springerfliege.

Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag und ich werde wohl nächstes Wochenende wieder angreifen.|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

*Wie fängt man eine „BIG MAMA“ ?*

Heute ist Samstag der 05. April 2008. Gestern haben Jörg und ich uns zu einer Mefo-Tour verabredet. Nach ausgiebigen Studium aller verfügbaren Daten entschlossen wir uns in der Wismarer Bucht unser Glück zu versuchen.
Bei der Planung spielte hauptsächlich die Windrichtung und die damit verbundene Strömungsrichtung eine Rolle.   Die Wetterfrösche hatten für den Tag drehende Winde von SW auf NW und nicht stärker als 3 bf vorhergesagt. Was die Windstärke betraf, war dass der einzige Irrtum bei den Prognosen.
Gegen 10:00 Uhr treffen Jörg und ich uns an der verabredeten Stelle. Die Zeit war gut gewählt. Einerseits hatten unsere Frauen bei einem gemeinsamen Frühstück mit uns noch etwas von uns, :k  andererseits waren wir so ausgeschlafen und konnten voller Konzentration unser Vorhaben in die Tat umsetzen.
Bei unserer Ankunft bläst der Wind schon mit gut 3 bf aus NW und ist damit schräg Auflandig. Die ersten 30 m ist das Wasser eingetrübt, danach nur noch schwach trübe. Allerdings regnet es inzwischen. Aber das kann uns natürlich nicht abschrecken, sind doch alle anderen Wetterumstände mit uns! #6 
Nachdem wir unser Tackle montiert haben, schreiten wir frohen Mutes unserer ausgewählten Stelle entgegen. Der Wasserstand ist auch recht niedrig, so das wir bis an eine 100 m entfernte Krautkante kommen. Ein idealer Standort für die Mefofischerei im Frühjahr.   Tiefes Wasser ist in Wurfweite. #6  Ein weiterer Grund für unsere Stellenwahl. Denn die jetzt vorkommenden Heringe haben meistens auch größere Meerforellen im Schlepptau!  
Um 10:45 Uhr sind wir im Wasser. Jörg montiert einen Köder in silber/grün, ich einen in silber/grün/weis. Und los geht es. Gegen 11:10 Uhr verspüre ich einen heftigen Schlag in der Rute. Sofort reagiere ich mit einem Anhieb. Schlagartig wird die Rute krumm und die Bremse meiner Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA fängt an zu singen. Aber nicht lange, denn schon nach gut 5 Sekunden schnellt die Rute wieder in die gestreckte Position. Schade, denn das war ein wirklich guter Fisch. Keine 5 Minuten später verspüre ich wieder einen Schlag in  der Rute. Auch hier reagiere ich sofort uns schlage an. Allerdings ist mein Gegner schneller, denn schon beim Anhieb befindet sich der silberne Leib einer gut 60-er Meerforelle keine 20 m vor mir in der Luft! :k  Der Haken verläßt dann auch sofort das Maul der Meerforelle und der Köder klatscht vor meinen Füßen ins Wasser.   Na hoffentlich geht das nicht so weiter, denke ich so bei mir. Ich drehe mich zu Jörg und sehe, wie er gerade eine Meerforelle versorgt. Super Jörg, #6  der Anfang ist gemacht. Und mit dem Anfang ist auch der langanhaltende Bann des „Schneiders“ gebrochen! Voll motiviert fliegt auch mein Blinker wieder in die Fluten. Als der Köder gut 10 m vor mir ist, wird er attackiert. Der Fisch wehrt sich heftig, ist aber nicht sehr groß. Vor meinen Füßen erblicke ich dann eine knapp 45-er Meerforelle, die ich ,dank des leichten Sitzes des Haken, noch im Wasser befreien kann. Mit einem Schwanzschlag verabschiedet Sie sich wie ein Blitz. Anschließend gehen wir erst mal ans Ufer, um einem dringenden Bedürfnis nachzugehen. Schnell noch eine Stulle verdrückt und ab geht’s in die Fluten. Wir schauen uns an und uns ist klar, das es heute noch ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag werden wird. #6  Kurz darauf attackiert etwa 30 m vor mir eine Meerforelle meinen Köder. Nach kurzem Drill liegt sie in den Maschen meines Kescher. Das Maßband zeigt 49 cm und ich versorge den Fisch. In der nächsten Stunde passiert nichts mehr. Der Wind hat auch schon zugenommen und weht jetzt mit strammen 4 bf aus NW. Erste Schaumkronen bilden sich. Ich verlasse noch mal das Wasser, um einen Happen zu essen. Als ich am Strand ankomme und mich umschaue, sehe ich Jörg, mit einer mächtig krummen Rute, im Drill stehen! Es scheint bei ihm richtig *RUMS* gemacht zu haben! Keine 20 m vor ihm schraubt sich ein großer silbriger Leib aus dem Wasser. :k  Nach gut 5 Minuten erfolgt sein erster Kescherversuch, aber die Meerforelle nimmt noch mal Fahrt auf. Immer noch ist die Rute krumm wie ein Bogen! Erneut greift Jörg zum Kescher. Und dann sehe ich, wie er den Kescher hebt.
Der Fisch ist im Kescher! :vik:  Was folgt ist ein lauter Jubelschrei aus Jörg`s Kehle. :vik:  Das wiederum lässt mich erahnen, dass es sich bei dem Fisch um ein ordentliches Kaliber handeln muß. Jörg kommt auf mich zu und 20 m vor mir sehe ich einen großen Fisch im Kescher! Dann liegt die Meerforelle am Strand. Es ist eine echte „BIG MAMA“!!! Sofort legen wir das Maßband an. 72 cm pures Ostseesilber! :vik:  Und gut genährt noch dazu! Die Waage zeigt fast 10 Pfund, genau sind es 4,85 kg! #6  Ein Dauergrinsen   steht dem Jörg ins Gesicht geschrieben. Aber angesichts solch eines Traumfisches darf man auch ruhig im Kreis grinsen. Ich wünsche Jörg ein kräftiges „*Petri Heil*“ und klopfe ihm auf die Schulter. Dankend schüttelt er meine Hand. Nachdem der Fisch versorgt ist, geht es noch mal ins Wasser. Das Wasser ist gut
20 cm gestiegen. Die Wellen sind auch noch höher geworden und ich erreiche gerade noch so die markante Krautkante. Kurz darauf gesellt sich auch Jörg wieder zu mir. Nach 10 Minuten hat Jörg einen Biß, aber der Fisch kann sich nach 5 Sekunden wieder befreien. Auch der Fisch war nicht schlecht. Aber das lässt sich angesichts des heutigen Fangerfolges verschmerzen. Es vergeht kaum eine Minute, da rumst es auch in meiner Rute. Der Fisch wehrt sich heftig. Kurz vor dem Kescher springt die Meerforelle mehrere Male aus dem Wasser. Aber das nutzt ihr nichts, denn kurz darauf umschließen sie die Maschen des Kescher. Das Maßband zeigt 48 cm. Der Fisch ist kugelrund. Das lässt auf einen vollen Magen schließen. Nach 15 Minuten beschließen wir, noch mal an den Strand zu gehen. Dabei bemerken wir, dass das Wasser noch mal gut 10 cm gestiegen ist. Auch die Wellen sind recht hoch. Nur mit großer Anstrengung und Jörgs Hilfe komme ich durch die hinter uns liegende Rinne. |uhoh:  Allerdings nicht ganz ohne Wassereinbruch.   Aber was soll`s. Wir beschließen angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir beide einen guten Erfolg haben und ich die Stelle ohnehin nicht mehr erreichen werde, unseren Angeltag zu beenden. Gut gelaunt gehen wir zu unseren Fahrzeugen zurück. Nachdem alles verstaut ist, verabschieden wir uns. Dabei steht uns beiden aber immer noch ein breites grinsen im Gesicht.   Am Abend ruft Jörg bei mir an und berichtet mir, dass die große Meerforelle einen Hering von 20 cm im Magen hatte. *Das war sie, die BIG MAMA, der HERINGSFRESSER!!!*
Mein „Kugelfisch“ hatte 3 Sprotten und einen großen Sandaal im Magen.
*Als Fazit bleibt festzustellen, dass wieder einmal eine ausgiebige Aquise ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg war!*

In diesem Sinne,
*PETRI HEIL**!!!*


----------



## Since1887 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

War heute von 17:00 bis 19:40 an der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Zum siebten mal in diesem Jahr als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. 1 Biss versemmelt, sonst nicht ein zupfer. Köder von Spöket Rot-Schwarz & Polar Magnus Fliege dann später Gold Silberner Witch brachte alles nicht den ersehnten Fisch.


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Nachdem ich das AB bis dato nur als Informationsquelle und nach einigen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen meine erste Mefo zu fangen als Aufbauhilfe nutze, möchte ich jetzt auch mal etwas preisgeben.
Ich studiere seit fast 2 Jahren in Dk und habe allerdings erst vor kurzem meine Spinnrute mit nach DK genommen (vermutlich ein Frevel für die meisten von euch), da auch ich mittlerweile vom Mefo Fieber infiziert wurde (Grüße an Zacharias Z.)
Ich startete meine Mission Mefo mit diversen Trips um geeignete Spots auszukundschaften (natürlich immer mit der Rute im Gepäck). Ich fand auch einige schöne, unbefischte Stellen die geradezu nach Mefo rochen, mehr als ein Zupfer war dort allerdings nicht zu vermelden.
Nach einigen Schneiderrunden dann letzte Woche das erhoffte Erfolgserlebnis. Bei recht schönem Wetter wollte ich ein wenig Luft schnappen und fuhr die erste Stelle an, allerdings machte recht starker Gegenwind ausreichend Weite Würfe unmöglich, also setzte ich mich wieder in das geliehenen Auto und machte mich zur Ostküste auf, die mir allerdings bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt recht unbekannt war. Ich fuhr also in jeden Schleichweg um ans wasser zu kommen, um einen geeigneten Sport zu finden. Nach ca 1. Std fahrt fand ich eine vielversprechende Stelle, allerdings gab es dort eine Steilküste. Ich musste also ca. 3,5 m überwinden. Zum Glück hilf mir ein Seil ein Stück weiter, allerdings musste ich den Rest springen. Natürlich rutschte ich bei der Landung auf nassem Lehm aus und landete im Schlamm..super!
Aber immerhin war ich unten, die Rute noch heil und ich am Wasser. Ich wusch mich ein wenig und machte dann immer noch nörgelt meinen 1. Wurf. Kurz nachdem dem Wasserkontakt meiner bronzenen Möhre verspürte ich einen leichten Zupfer, ich ließ den Köder fallen-der nächste leichte Biß-weitere 3-4 Umdrehungen-stop und dann endlich war die Rute krum und ein Ostseebarren flog durch die Luft..Yeah..nun bloß nichts falsch machen, denn viele verabschieden sich ja recht schnell wieder. Ich ging im Drill extrem vorsichtig zu werke. Zum Glück lief alles gut und ich konnte meine erste Mefo landen..was sich in einem Freudenschrei äußerte. :vik:
Immer noch ein wenig hippelig warf ich wieder aus. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen der nächste Schlag in der Rute..unglaublich..da hing die nächste dran! Sie wehrte sich deutlich mehr was sich in diversen Fluchten und Sprüngen äußerte! Oh man war das ein Spaß!! Auch diese konnte sich richtig austoben, sodass ich die wohlgenährte Forelle letztlich erschöpft mit einer Welle auf den Strand ziehen konnte! Die Mühen hatten sich mehr als gelohnt!! Da anscheinend ein kleiner Trupp unterwegs war beeilte ich mich die den Köder wieder ins wasser zu bekommen. 3. Wurf..nichts -4. Wurf..nichts was war denn jetzt los 
5. Wurf und diesmal ein noch stärkerer Schlag i.d. Rute und eine noch größere Forelle schraubte sich schüttelt aus dem Wasser. Spätestens jetzt war ich völlig aus dem Häuschen!! Die dicke Forelle hatte jede Menge power und der Drill dauerte eine Weile, wobei sie (nur) 53 cm groß war. 5 Würfe und 3 mefos, so dachte ich jedenfalls bei genauerem hinsehen musste ich feststellen das die größte ein Stealhead war, was meine Freunde allerdings kaum schmälerte! Der Angeltag war perfekt…insgs. 144cm feinste Salmonide yeaaaaah! :q|supergri:q
Gefeiert wurde mit gegrillter Mefo und dem einen oder anderem Bier……

Köder: Bronzene Möhre (Mefos), Garnelen Imitation (Stealhead), NW 3-4, recht hohes, klares Wasser 
Alle 3 hatten nur Garnelen im Bauch


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

hier noch 1,2 handyfotos...


----------



## schwerinchris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Gesilbert !

2 Stunden mal zwischendurch in der östlichen Ostsee geblinkert,
hätte ich mir eigentlich sparen können.
Nach 3 Würfen Biss und danach nichts mehr |supergri
57 cm auf lila Vike Wobbler um 11. Uhr.
Wind NO später NW.


----------



## Marcus van K (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Tach zusammen,

Hier mal meine Woche in Zahlen, 10 Fische :k

Dienstag, mit Basti eine Untermaßige für ihn
Mitwoch, alleine eine Untermßige für mich 
Donnertsag, mit Basti jeder 4. Davon ich eine 53er zum mitnehemen und 3 stück dürfen noch 2-3 cm größer werden. Basti eine 60er und eine 45er und auch 2 die noch wachsen dürfen.
Freitag, alleine und nix

Donnerstag war echt der Hammer, Basti brüllt zu mir rüber das er Kontakt hatte und sagte mir die Farbe. Daraufhin schnell den Blinker gewechselt und beim 3ten Wurf, zack Rute krumm leider zu klein für MV. Nächster Wurf, 3 umdrehungen, zack Rute krum die war dann schon besser und hing kurze Zeit später am Galgen. Nächster Wurf, 3 umdrehungen, zack Rute krum leider auch zu klein. dann war für ca 10 min Ruhe und dann wieder 3-4 umdrehungen zack Rute krum 4-5 Meter eingeholt und ausgestiegen schei..... aber nach 5 Metern zack Rute wieder krum, der haben aber auch leider die paar cm gefehlt.
Kurze Zeit später kam Basti auf mich zugewattet und in dem Moment hatte ich ca 25 Meter vor mir einen kräftigen biß, die Rute krum bis ins Handteil schneller Anhieb. Da blieb sie für ca 5-6 sekunden stehen und zog dann n bischen Schnur von der Rolle und war ausgestiegen, verdammte Schei....... zwischenzeitlich hatte Basti noch seine 60er gedrillt die sich beim Keschern ziemlich Zikkich anstellte.

Aber 3 Würfe mit 3 Fischen ist echt geil und der Tag hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Was mir auffällt ist, das ich noch nie soviel untermaßige Fische hatte wie in dieser Saison. Wie sind da eure erfahrungen bzw. Fänge? Hab mir erzählen lassen das davon gut 90% überlebenschancen hat!? Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall zu sehen das der Nachwuchs da ist und die kleinen waren richtig schön kugelrund (also gut genährt).


mfg Ich


----------



## Havorred01 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wer:Kumpel und ich 
Wo: Dänemark, Rund um Aabenraa
Wann: 03.04.-12.04.08
Wetter: Frost, Starkwind, Regen, SONNE!!
Wasser:Klar, bei Brandung ca. 5m trüben Rand. ca. 6-7°C
Köder: Fliegen, W-bugger, und Shrimps. Ringelwürmer und Tauwürmer
Fische: Ich: entnommen 10 Forellen, insgesamt ca 20.Fische :vik:gefangen. Mein Kumpel Felix: 3 entnommen und ca. 10 insgesamt gefangen. Seine 1. Forelle mit der Fliegenrute! #6

Beifang: Da wir hauptsächtlich vom Boot aus geangelt haben, habén wir in den ersten Tagen erstaunlich viele und große Dorsche an der Spinrute gefangen. Allerdings nur auf den Beifänger: Ringelwurmfliege.


----------



## totte (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hallo zusammen.
War heute in der südlichen Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs. Bin so gegen 11 Uhr am Wasser angekommen und los gings. Besser gesagt erst ging nichts. Nach 2 Stunden dann der erste Biss und gleich verwandelt. Eine 20er, ja richtig 20er Mefo hat sich den Wooly Bugger als Springerfliege geschnappt. Durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen. 10 Minuten später hing die nächste Mefo, war geschätzt eine 50er, denn nach 2 Sprüngen hat sie sich leider wieder verabschiedet. #hWar ein gut konstituierter Fisch, ging kurz über die Bremse. Natürlich macht man sich so seine Gedanken, was man falsch gemacht haben könnte. Habe mir vorgenommen beim nächsten Fisch, wenn denn einer kommen möge, etwas aggressiver zu drillen. Um 15:30 kam dann ca. 10 Meter vor mir einrichtig guter Fisch aus dem Wasser.|bigeyes Anwerfen brachte aber nichts. Um 16 Uhr passierte es dann; bam. Rute krumm und kräftiges Kopfschüteln. Merkte gleich, dass es eine gute Forelle sein mußte. Nach kurzem aber harten Drill lag dann meine bisher beste Mefo im Kescher. Wieder gebissen auf die Springerfliege vor einem Witch 20gr in der Farbe blau/silber/orange. Länge der Schönheit: 69cm:vik::vik:.
Danach ging nichts mehr aber wir wollen auch nicht unverschämt werden. War ein richtig guter Tag.
Übrigens, die Mefo hatte ausser einer kleinen Garnele nichts im Magen vorzuweisen.


----------



## xfishbonex (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

wann:heute 
wo : ostsee 
wer r.komik ,schwerinchris ,und ich 
was fliegenfischen und spinnfischen 
wetter : der absolute hammer sonne ententeich 
köder : wooly bugger als fliege und moresilda als blinker 
fisch : :vik::vik::vik:meine erste maßige mefo  gefangen auf ein moresilda sie ist genau 45 cm und wunderschön foto habe ich gemacht nur kann ich sie nicht reinstellen die schöne trutte habe vergessen die cam auf kleinbilder zu stellen #q#q#q es war absolut affen titten geil ich hatte noch eine im drill verloren auch auf ein moresilda blinker 
lg andre #6


----------



## mj23 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hallo,

ich mach es mal kurz.... Ich habe endlich meine erste Mefo gefangen. Juhuuuuuuu!!!! Leider war sie zu klein (38cm und schwimmt wieder), aber endlich ist der Fluch gebrochen. Yippieeeeeee!!

Ort: Stohl
Uhrzeit: so gegen 18:00 Uhr
Köder: Hansen Fight in weiß grün


----------



## T.T (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wer: Meiner einer
Wo: Hohenfelde
Wann: heute, 7.00h - 12.00h
Wetter: Babypopo, Sonne und kaum Wind
Wasser: klar, stellenweise leicht eingetrübt
Köder: Falkfish Gnö, Blau-Silber
Fische: 1 Mefo, 1 Dorsch


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Eine Woche Urlaub auf Fehmarn vom 07.04.-12.04.08

Wann: 07.04.08  6.30-9.00
Wo: Wallnau
Wind: Null
Fang: 45er auf Magnus als Springerfliege (released) um 7.30Uhr
dann um 8.00Uhr ne gut genährte 55er auf Flymbo 25gr. grün-silber 
ansonsten zwei kurze anfasser

Wann: 08.04.08  8.00Uhr bis 11.30Uhr
Wo: Puttgarden
Wind: 1-2 im Rücken
Fang: Null
Alles probiert, Spiro mit Fliege, mit Wurm, Wobbler, Blinker aber nichts zu machen, dafür mit einem super Sonnenaufgang entschädigt 

Wann: 10.04.2008  7.00Uhr bis 10.00Uhr
Wo: Fehmarnsund Landseite
Wind: 1-2 von vorn
Fang: 35cm auf Thor 18gr. gelb-Rot (released)
Sonst nüscht mehr

Wann: 11.04.2008  6.30Uhr bis 12.00Uhr
Wo: Niobe bis 8.30Uhr danach Westermakelsdorf richtung Bojendorf
Wind: aus südwest 2-3
Fang: Niobe 1 Anfasser sonst nix Westermakelsdorf eine gut genährte 50er auf Tobis Wobbler in Gelb-Rot und eine 55er Steelhaed auf Spiro mit Fliege

Alles in allem dafür das ich nur 3mal im Jahr an die Küste komme ein super fischen mit viel Sonne, nur 1Tag schlechteres Wetter gehabt.

Fehmarn ist immer wieder ne Reise wert, zumindest bis die Brücke nach Dänenland fertig ist. 
Ich hoffe danach ist auch noch so gutes Fischen möglich.
#h


----------



## zame (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Das war doch mal ein schöner Angeltag!|wavey:
Beim letzten Mal hatte ich ja schon erwähnt das ich leider beim 999sten Wurf aufhören musste.:c

Auch an diesem Tag habe ich Strand hobbing betrieben und zwar so lange bis ich das trübe Wasser gefunden habe.
Das Ergebnis von ca. 13-14 Stunden intensiven angeln, waren drei Mefo´s und 3
Fehlbisse. :m

Nr.1               43 cm
Nr.2               48 cm
Nr.3               49 cm

Hätte ich bei der Ersten gewusst das noch zwei weitere folgen, hätte Sie wieder schwimmen dürfen. Da es mein erster Fisch in der Saison war musste Sie mit.
Schlechtes Timing

3 Fisch haben auf die Springerfliege gebissen und
3 Fische auf meinen Blinker.
Wind: West
Wasser: trübe:g


Der Anfang ist gemacht und nach 5 Tagen Schneider hatte ich mir das auch verdient. Am Wochenende greife ich wieder an!!

Schönen Gruß und Petri von Zame


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Nach 10 1/2 Nullrunden (eine im Drill verloren) konnte ich jetzt auch die erste verhaften. Aber der Reihe nach.
War am 13.04.08 nach kurzer familiärer Dikussion für einen Ausflug an die Lübecker Bucht freigestellt worden. :q Bei Abfahrt super Wetter, bei Ankunft am Angelplatz begann es zu regnen. Dies hielt dann ca. 2 Std. an. Das Wasser war glasklar, wenig Wind aus West. 6 Angler waren schon vor mir da, keinen Kontakt. Strand hoch und runter, nichts. Nach einem ausfürlichen Schnack |bla: wieder ins Wasser (meine Lieblingsstelle). Beim reinwaten den ersten Wurf, 5 Umdrehungen und Biß. Ein erster Sprung, Bremse lockerer gestellt. Ein zweiter Sprung, noch lockerer gestellt (war eigentlich gar nicht fest). Ich fummel nach dem Kescher, ein dritter Sprung und .... lose Schnur, Sche..... #q Wird wohl wieder nichts, denn wie sagen manche: "Du kriegst eine Chance...." Na ja, mache ich mich auf den Rückweg, denn es wird schon langsam dunkel. Frustiert schleudere ich meinen rot/gelben Snaps in 20 g Richtung Horizont. Plötzlich in Ruck. Der Fisch geht mit ruckartigen Bewegungen Richtung Grund, ein Dorsch. Beim  Drill zeigt  der "Dorsch" sich an der Oberfläche, seltsam. #d Immer noch "dorschtypisches" Fluchtverhalten. Ca. 10 m vor mir sehe ich den Fisch das erste Mal richtig. Ein silberner Schatten. Nach einer weiteren Flucht von ca. 20 m kann ich den Fisch endlich keschern. Meine erste diesjährige Forelle liegt im Kescher. :m An Land kommt Rolf #h vorbei. Wir messen und wiegen den Fisch (56 m, 1,9 kg) und fischen noch ein wenig zusammen.
Beim Ausnehmen finden sich im Magen 2 Sandalle und ein extrem langer Fischbandwurm :v (obwohl die Forelle kugelrund ist). Dieser ist wohl ungefährlich, solange man den Fisch in irgendeiner Form gart.


----------



## DDK (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Tach, 
konnte Gestern noch 3 schöne Mefo´s auf Rügen fangen.
Habe sie alle vom Boot aus auf 2,5m Schleppen können.:l


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moinsen,der Baron und Ich waren für 5 Tage bei Kasimir Karausche auf der dänischen Insel Falster um unser silberen Freunden nachzustellen...
Die Fänge ließen leider ein wenig zu wünschen übrig,aber alles im allem war es ein super schöner Urlaub der möglichst schnell wiederholt werden muss!!:g
Wir haben Strände gesehen, wo wir hier Deutschland nur von träumen können!Zauberwälder die direkt bis an die Klippen der Steilküste ans Meer ragen,kleine Bäche die direkt aus dem Wald wie kleine Wasserfälle in die Ostsee müden...Einfach nur wunderschön!!!
Da ist es auch nebensächlich,dass wir zu dritt in 5 Tagen nur 5 Silberbarren,wovon einer noch untermassig war,gefangen haben.
Ein wenig Pech hatten wir aber,da wir ätliche Bisse nicht richtig verwerten konnten,sonst wäre es wohl zweistellig geworden...
So,jetzt noch ein Paar Daten zu den einzelnen Angeltagen.

Wann : 11.4.08  15-19 Uhr
Wo : Gedser Odde
Wind : Ost 4-5 Bft
Wetter : Stürmisch/Regen
Fänge : der Baron eine 42er,Kasimir eine 47er,Ich eine 52er
Köder : weisser 25g Snaps & grün/weisser 26g Thor
Kasimir hat noch eine im Drill verloren...


Anhang anzeigen 79513


Anhang anzeigen 79514


Anhang anzeigen 79515


Anhang anzeigen 79516


Anhang anzeigen 79517



Wann : 12.4.08   13-20 Uhr
Wo : erst Gedser Odde Ostseit, dann Südseite
Wind : West 2 Bft
Wetter : Sonnenschein
Fäge : NULL
Köder : Alles,Blinker,Spökets,Fliege mit Spiro
Ich hab leider eine im Drill verloren,aber das passiert nunmal...


Wann : 13.4.08  13-21 Uhr
Wo : Irgenwo im Nordosten von Falster
Wind : Südwest 2-3 Bft
Wetter : Sonnenschein
Fänge : Null
Köder : Alles
Ich hab wieder ne schöne nach ca. 2 minütigen Drill verloren,die hatte auf jeden Fall mehr auf den Rippen.
Abends sind die Forellen wie im Forellenpuff zwischen uns rumm gesprungen,sowas hab Ich vorher noch nicht gesehen...


Wann : 14.4.08  15-21 Uhr
Wo : Gedser Odde
Wind : West 3-4
Wetter : stark bewölkt
Fänge : Null
Köder : Alles
Der Baron hat eine ca. 50-60cm grosse Forelle kurz vorm Kescher verloren...Wir hatten üder den ganzen Tag verteilt immer wieder leichte Anfasser...


Wann : 15.4.08 13-20 Uhr
Wo : Irgendwo im Osten von Falster
Wind : West 1-2 Bft
Wetter : Sonnenschein
Fänge : der Baron eine untermassige,Kasimir eine 47er
Köder : die lüdde grün/silber 25g Snaps,die 47er grün/weisser 26g Thor
Die untermassige wurde natürlich schonend released,der Baron hat wieder eine ca.50er kurz vorm Kescher verloren...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hier die untermassige und die 47er


Anhang anzeigen 79518


Anhang anzeigen 79519


Anhang anzeigen 79520


Anhang anzeigen 79521


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Freitag abend um 18 Uhr am Wasser. 1820 eine nette eben so Ü50. Samstag hatte Windmaster 3 Stück. Zwei gute, eine zurück und ich musste in die Röhre schauen.

Uli


----------



## C..pHunter (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin moin...

War heute nach langer Abstinenz endlich mal wieder mit nem Kumpel an der Küste... Waren um 12.00Uhr am Wasser und hatten gleich die ersten Anzeichen, die auf einen erfolgreichen Tag deuteten! Nach dem ersten Wurf hatte ich gleich einen Nachläufer und kurze Zeit später hatte mein Kumpel nen kurzen Kontakt. Nach ca. ner Stunde hatte ich dann einen heftigen Biss und kurze Zeit später glitt eine schöne 55er über die Maschen.:vik: Bis auf ein paar kurze Kontakte blieb es bis 16.00Uhr ruhig und wir sind dann erstmal selber wat essen gefahren...

Um 18.00Uhr sind wir dann wieder auf der Stelle angekommen und haben erstmal ne Verperlung genossen. Kaum im Wasser, 1. Wurf, hat mein Kumpel gleich nen Kontakt der aber nach 3 sek. wieder weg war...:r Also weiter und ca. 10 sek. später ist meine Aspire krumm und in der ferne zeigt sich schon der Barren in der Luft... Ergebnis war eine wohlgenährte 50er:vik:

Danach hatte mein Kumpel seine goldene Stunde! Innerhalb einer Stunde konnte er dann noch 3 schöne Forellen für sich verbuchen! davon auch 2x50 und eine mitte 40...Somit hat er seine neue Fire Blood ehrenhaft entjungfert...#6


Bis auf den sch... kalten Ostwind war es ein herrlicher Tag!!!


Gruß Dennis


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

*Wenn der Bauch entscheidet, .......*  #6

ist`s ja so eine Sache. Nun wehte es ja schon den 3. Tag aus NO und das mit gut 5 bf. Eigentlich, so die landläufige Ansicht vieler Angler, nicht gerade die besten Vorraussetzungen für einen erfolgreichen Fang!

Ich sehe das gaaaaanz anders. 
Wichtig für gute Chancen zum Fang einer von uns allen geliebten silbernen Schönheit ist eine *stabile Wetterlage*! Damit meine ich, dass konstante Bedingungen mehr als 2 Tage, besser noch 3-5 Tage andauern sollten. 
Windrichtung, Strömung und Luftdruck messe ich dabei eine gleichwichtige Bedeutung bei. Tja und da ist dann noch mein Bauch! 

Der sagte mir, dass es heute klappen könnte. Zuerst nahmen wir uns, bei noch mäßigen Windstärken von 3 bf, die westliche Küste vor. Doch der Wind nahm immer mehr zu, so daß an eine konzentrierte Fischerei nicht mehr zu denken war.
Das erste Bild zeigt die dort vorherschenden Bedingungen.
Also Stellungswechsel an die Ostseite. Dort befische ich mit Vorliebe eine mir bekannte Stelle ab. Das hat bestimmte Gründe, auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen möchte. 
Am Parkplatz trafen wir noch Mayk.
Nachdem wir ins Wasser gewatet waren, gesellten sich noch 2 weitere Angler zu uns. Sie bezogen etwas weiter recht von uns Stellung. Einer fischte mit Blinker, der andere mit Fliege.
Mathias hatte mich zuvor überredet, eine von seinen handgebundenen Fliegen als Springer zu montieren. Also sozusagen doppelte "Gewinnchance"! :q
Nach 30 Minuten hatte Mathias einen Nachläufer. Das lies hoffen. Kaum eine Minute später vermeldete der Angler neben uns, der mit Blinker fischte, einen Biß. Kurze Zeit später zappelte eine kleinere Meerforelle vor seinen Füßen. Schonen wurde ihr der Haken entfernt und ab ging`s in die Freiheit.
Nach weiteren 15 Minuten konnte ich einen Biß vermelden. Der Fisch schüttelte sich heftig und ich befürchtete schon, dass er mir verloren geht. Aber nichts wahr`s. Nach gut 2 Minuten lag eine schöne 50er Meerforelle in meinem Kescher. Tja und worauf hatte Sie gebissen? |kopfkrat
Auf die Springerfliege! :q
Mathias machte noch ein paar Bilder und ich versprach ihm, daß er die Hälfte des Fisches abbekommt, da sie ja an "seiner" Springerfliege gebissen hatte. |rolleyes
30 Minuten später durchfuhr meine Rute ein erneuter Schlag. Die Krümmung der Rute ließ die Hoffnung auf einen etwas größeren Fisch zu. Und so war es auch. Nach 3 Minuten lag eine pralle 54er Merforelle in den Maschen meines Keschers. Köder, ......
SPRINGERFLIEGE !!! :q :m
Geschichten die das Leben schreibt!  Ich versprach Mathias jetzt, sollte er selber keinen Fisch mehr bekommen, eine "ganze" Meefo! :q Kaum war der Fisch versorgt hatte der Angler neben uns (der mit dem Blinker) auch wieder einen Fisch am Band. Auch diese Meefo konnte gelandet werden und maß gute 52 cm. #6
Danach passierte leider nichts mehr. Gegen 18:30 Uhr verließen wir das Wasser und ließen am Strand noch einmal das Erlebte Revue passieren.
Dann traten wir den Heimweg an.
Also Mädels und Jungs. Immer ein paar Überlegungen anstellen |kopfkrat  und dann auch auf den Bauch hören.

Ach übrigens es waren insgesamt 10 Angler an dem Küstenabschnitt und keiner weiter hatte Fisch!!! |kopfkrat
Soviel zur eingangs erwähnten "Stellenwahl"!  #6

Alles noch mal in Kurzform.

Wer: Mathias und ich
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wann: 20.04.2008 12.00-18.30 Uhr
Wieso: Bauchgefühl 
Wetter: leicht bewölkt, Wind 5 bf aus NO |uhoh:
Wasser: klar
Köder: Blinker und Springerfliege
Fische: 2 x Meefo 50 cm, 54 cm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,
gestern habe ich es auch endlich geschafft und meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr gefangen. War in Meschendorf mit meiner Aluladde unterwegs und habe mit meinem Kumpel am kleinen Scotty die Wobbler geschleppt. Wir hatten einige gute Leos und ich dann eben eine Mefo von 47 Zentimeter. Nicht gross aber die erste. 
Hoffentlich kommen die Hornies nicht so schnell dann geht ja vielleicht noch was am nächsten WE und Pfingsten.


----------



## Aalsucher (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,moin Ihr Jäger!War letzten Samstag mal wieder einen Tag in der E-Bucht.Ein rundum schöner Tag.(Wind,Wellen,Sonne)Aber jetzt mal zum wesentlichen.Ich bin voll deprimiert.Insgesamt 5 Mefo's und alle zwischen 30 und 35cm.Das kann doch nicht war sein,wer setzt die hier ein?(,,Witz")Aber was soll es,vielleicht kann ich die kleinen ja im Herbst noch mal überlisten.
Gruß Stefan aus Stade


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,ich war heute auf meiner Heimstrecke unterwegs.                     
2Mefos von ca.50cm. gebissen auf Victor Gelb/Grün! Die eine hatte 6Tobis im Magen. Als Beifang...10Hornis:q!!! Ich hatte am Tag sehr viele  Tobis gesehen,da hat der Victor voll gepasst! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Watfischer84 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Gestern abend auf grünen wohly bugger. 72cm und 4,65 kg.


----------

